# Pics from Key Largo dives



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Pics from last weeks diving...Molasses & French reef out of Key Largo. Enjoy!









































































https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10416596_10205523207583441_5198843281407589619_n.jpg?oh=eed93bd15f096d16109bfb729d4e866d&oe=550A2460&dl=1


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Fantastic pictures. Thanks for sharing. Looks like you spent a lot of time in the water to get so many quality pictures.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful pics what was waters temp heading there next week didn't even think about bringing divin gear?


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words!

Water temp was 70-75. I wore a 5mm with 7.5mm hood and was fine most of the time. Did six dives over two days.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great pics. What kind of camera are you using? 

The definition on that mangrove snapper is unreal.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Great pics. What kind of camera are you using?
> 
> The definition on that mangrove snapper is unreal.


Thanks!

The camera is a Canon 5D III in an Ikelite housing w/ DS 51 strobes...100mm macro lens.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know I'm jealous!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Great pics- it's been awhile since we've been there. Makin' me homesick!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. 

Not to take from your fine post, but how do the reefs look in the Keys these days? Last time I was in Key West they were in pretty bad shape, but further up the chain nearer to Key Largo they seemed to be in better condition.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

cuzmondo said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Not to take from your fine post, but how do the reefs look in the Keys these days? Last time I was in Key West they were in pretty bad shape, but further up the chain nearer to Key Largo they seemed to be in better condition.


The reefs around Key Largo looked good. There was some bleached coral, but overall in good shape. Didn't dive anywhere else in the Keys, so no comment.


----------

